# What am I doing wrong?!



## NewbieG (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok so this is what I've done thus far...

1. Soaked seeds in water for 24 hours. Some of the seeds sank, others did not.

2. With all the seeds I placed them in a plastic bag with a wet paper towel (moist but not soaked, I tried it soaked and it just does not work, the seeds start to grow mold)

3.I have checked the towels and the seeds twice for moisture (it has been 24 hours since I placed them in the bag) I can see the start of a root on one of the roots, but the others show no signs of any growth.

Under my impression growth of the root should occur between 24 and 48 hours. This is my third batch of germination attempts, and thus far I have had only one of about 20 seeds germinate, which then died once I placed it in Miracle Grow soil because the light was too close.
      I am getting very frustrated with my lack of success, This is so much harder than I remember it the first time  Any advice as to what I'm doing wrong? First and formost with the germination, then once they germinate, I believe I'm suppose to plant with the entire root and plant under ground, and it will break growned itself correct?​


----------



## Bubby (Sep 23, 2007)

That's the same exact method I use.. never had any problems with it.

Be patient! Some seeds take longer than others. 

I plant mine 2-3 cm under the soil, once I see the beginning of the taproot. It should break through on it's own, unless you planted it in mud or something. 

I don't have any experience with miracle grow, but I'm pretty sure they have types of soil that will kill seedlings because they're too strong in nutrients (anyone confirm this?).


----------



## Growdude (Sep 23, 2007)

What kind of temps are your seeds at?
Slight warm object to set them on helps.
What kind of water do you use?

If you get one to crak you place it root side down in the soil about a inch.

That MG soil is a bit rough to start seedlings in.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

A lot depends on where those seeds come from and how they've been handled.

If they're from a commercial crop, it's possible that they're too old. They also may have been compressed in a brick of weed and continued curing heat within the brick destroyed most of them.

Microwaves destroy seeds as well. 

If they are too dry for too long, it could destroy their viability.

I would suggest to you that you buy some high quality seeds from a reputable business and after reviewing the germination techniques discussed here on this site, germinate and grow them.

I think you'll find that you'll have much better results that way.

Good luck to you!

Also, I never put the seed head more than a fraction under the soil. Why make it work so hard to get out? As long as the tap root can't see any light, you're good. Keep the soil just slightly damp. DO NOT PRESS AROUND ON THE GROUND NEAR THE SEED. The seed grows tiny little hair like "herring bone" pattern micro roots. These micro roots are necessary to gather nutrients from the soil. If you tamp around or "pat" the ground near the seeds, it can tear those micro roots and harm or destroy the seed.


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 23, 2007)

I used just normal tap water, I was thinking that the chlorine or other chemicals might have killed the seeds or some thing along those lines. That or it might possibly be that the seeds I got are from street grass bud that a buddy of mine bought.... I wouldn't mind paying 20 bucks for some high quality seeds, but its just too risky. :/


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind paying 20 bucks for some high quality seeds, but its just too risky.


 
Going out on the street to buy weed is WAY more risky than buying some seeds.

I buy all mine from Nirvana and have never had a single problem. Their stealth packaging is great and I've never had an order that wasn't delivered.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 23, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind paying 20 bucks for some high quality seeds



keep in mind that 20 bux is about the smallest amount you'll pay for some good seeds....they can get pricey quick....


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Going out on the street to buy weed is WAY more risky than buying some seeds.
> 
> I buy all mine from Nirvana and have never had a single problem. Their stealth packaging is great and I've never had an order that wasn't delivered.



I really want to buy those Jock seeds, i'm actually going to ask a friend if he can order them for me and have them sent to his place, then I pick them up and grow at my place. I still need to figure out how to make them grow right though, I'm a little worried about my light and soil. The light I got is just wierd, it doesn't say any thing label Except. "Grow Light" then says something about to illuminate indoor plants.... but why would the brand be Grow light... if it doesn't make things grow and its only for illumination...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I really want to buy those Jock seeds, I'm actually going to ask a friend if he can order them for me and have them sent to his place, then I pick them up and grow at my place. I still need to figure out how to make them grow right though, I'm a little worried about my light and soil. The light I got is just weird, it doesn't say any thing label Except. "Grow Light" then says something about to illuminate indoor plants.... but why would the brand be Grow light... if it doesn't make things grow and its only for illumination...


 
Why would you put your friend into the picture of ordering seeds? If they were confiscated by the authorities, it would be his name involved, not yours. That's not a nice thing to do to a friend.

The chance is minimal, but if you're going to play, play in a manner that only involves you.

When seeds are confiscated, usually only the seeds are removed and a note is put into the box saying that they were confiscated.

Rent a "Mail box etc" box for a month and have them sent there if you don't want them sent to your house. Leave your friends out of your legal problems.

Do you understand what I'm trying to say? I've ordered many sets of seeds and had them delivered in this manner. I've never had a problem.

As for the light, what's it's wattage and lumen output? It should say on the package. What type of light is it? Fluorescent?


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Why would you put your friend into the picture of ordering seeds? If they were confiscated by the authorities, it would be his name involved, not yours. That's not a nice thing to do to a friend.
> 
> The chance is minimal, but if you're going to play, play in a manner that only involves you.
> 
> ...




Ya dude I totally know what your saying, the only reason I'd do that is because my parents still see my credit card bill. Not to mention a name on paper is nothing if your not the one doing it right? 

As far as the light goes, its 125 watts, doesn't say the lumens, I looked :/. It was really cheap like 8 bucks, my buddy picked it up. It says "GroLight" so he figured it was for growing... :/I'm gonna try to find the box see if I can find any more info.


----------



## jash (Sep 23, 2007)

how old  are you?you know is a no no growing at your parents house?


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok so a little more info. ITs a 120 W 120V SPOT GRO SYLVANIA light... thats what it says on the bulb itself. I dunno if Sylvania is the type of light (like fluoro and all that) or if its some sort of glass or what... I'm willing to spend more on a light, but if this works, I'm only trying to get 1 or 2 plants going. If I can even get the seeds to germinate... :/


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Ya dude I totally know what your saying, the only reason I'd do that is because my parents still see my credit card bill. Not to mention a name on paper is nothing if your not the one doing it right?
> 
> As far as the light goes, its 125 watts, doesn't say the lumens, I looked :/. It was really cheap like 8 bucks, my buddy picked it up. It says "GroLight" so he figured it was for growing... :/I'm gonna try to find the box see if I can find any more info.


 
If your parents seeing your bill is a problem then your growing in their house would be a problem as well?

Yes, in the worst case scenario, if the cops wanted to bust your friend for possession of MJ seeds, it won't make a wit of difference how or why he had them in his possession. The same is with you.

Take your own risks. Get a box like what I said and your parents have nothing to do with it at that point. However, if you're going to grow in their house, you should do so only if they are fully aware of it and approve. Otherwise, you need to grow where it's only your risk again. It's only fair and the right thing to do.


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 23, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> how old  are you?you know is a no no growing at your parents house?



haha ya dude I know. I don't live at home, I don't want to give out too much info. about myself here just because I don't know who's watching, but lets just leave it at if I charge my card, my parents will find out. Not to mention, I dont want some thing like that on record.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Ok so a little more info. ITs a 120 W 120V SPOT GRO SYLVANIA light... thats what it says on the bulb itself. I dunno if Sylvania is the type of light (like fluoro and all that) or if its some sort of glass or what... I'm willing to spend more on a light, but if this works, I'm only trying to get 1 or 2 plants going. If I can even get the seeds to germinate... :/


 
No, that's a spot light. The manufacturer is using a "play on words" to get you to buy it. Yes, it will "Illuminate" plants. Meaning that it will enable you to see the plants.

No, it's not worth a fiddlers damn for growing. A bic lighter will do as much for you.

If you're serious about growing, you'll need some bucks put into it. Growing isn't free or even inexpensive.

There are ways to have a "micro grow". Many examples are given here on this site. You can probably get a tiny grow of very small plants going and finished for maybe $100 total. The harvest results would be pretty small but if your MJ intake is low enough, it may do for you.

Scan the forum for "micro grows". The 16 oz grow thread might be of use as well.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> haha ya dude I know. I don't live at home, I don't want to give out too much info. about myself here just because I don't know who's watching, but lets just leave it at if I charge my card, my parents will find out. Not to mention, I don't want some thing like that on record.


 
Then use one of the "one use only" type cards that they sell at grocery stores. Or a bank draft. Both are good as gold and your parents won't see diddly.

I know a couple of people who have their bills done by their parents. I did my kids bills for him for awhile while I was teaching him how to do it when he was just out on his own.

My kid is in his 40's now...I'm older than dirt. I have a rock in my driveway that's was born after me.


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Then use one of the "one use only" type cards that they sell at grocery stores. Or a bank draft. Both are good as gold and your parents won't see diddly.
> 
> I know a couple of people who have their bills done by their parents. I did my kids bills for him for awhile while I was teaching him how to do it when he was just out on his own.
> 
> My kid is in his 40's now...I'm older than dirt. I have a rock in my driveway that's was born after me.



wow dude thank you so much for the help. If i could grow 16 oz, I would be very very happy for now. Thanks for the advice on the light, and the car, I'm going to try to find one of those cards to use. I really wish I could find a local store and just BUY a good 50 or 60 dollar bulb, and we have a reflector thats good for upto 125 watts. As far as the seeds go, I think i'll use that card for purchasing those. Who knows, but thank you very much for the help. I'm going to check that micro grow you suggested. Any more help with the germination part though?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Any more help with the germination part though?


 
Yep, I've got an opinion on almost everything...

Just ask me.

Too many people freak out about germination. It's easy. 

17,958,867,205,273,589,497,917,935,823,493 plants each year do it with no human involvement what-so-ever.

Now, you might think I just pulled that number out of my, and you'd be right.

I think I missed it by at least five. hehe

Do a search on "paper towel" or just read the Germination area for the paper towel method. Skip all the heater stuff and covering and all that worry. If your kitchen is comfortable to you, then MJ will germinate in it.

Of course, if you have a overcoat on while you cook dinner, forget it.

Loose soil. The seed with it's new tap root down. Just cover the seed head.

No "tamping", no "patting", nothing touches the seed and tap root until it sprouts.

MOIST soil.

Not damp, not wet.

Piece of cake man!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> If i could grow 16 oz, I would be very very happy for now.


 
hehe, I was talking about the grows that some of the guys and gals do in 16 oz cups.

It's a thread. That's crackin me up man. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Sometimes, when you mean one thing and you type it, you see afterwards that it could mean something else entirely.

Ha!

Seriously, (yeah, right...hehe), there's a thread about 16 oz (cup) grows.

Ok, I'm crackin up again. Yes, I'm toasted.


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 24, 2007)

HAHAHA wooooow I gotcha. Well no I want more than that. Ok so step 1. is buy some light bulbs I found some 400 watt  HPS (50000 lumen bulbs) for like 12 bucks a pop. I'm gonna pick up two of those. I'm still trying to figure out how to make these seed things work, because I officially have no more seeds, and out of the 50 or so I have going, all my hopes and dreams are resting on one who has a root thats about a tenth of an inch long...
I think im just gonna buy some... if this plant doesn't work out...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 24, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Ok so step 1. is buy some light bulbs I found some 400 watt HPS (50000 lumen bulbs) for like 12 bucks a pop. I'm gonna pick up two of those.


 
It sounds like that would be for only the bulbs and that's a good price for them. You have to have a matched ballast and a reflector for each.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 24, 2007)

just an FYI:

if you buy with credit card from Nirvana, it doesn't
say Nirvana seed bank on the statement.

If my memory serves me correctly.. It say something like " oh snap "
or something or another.  Which isn't MJ related.

You could always say.. " dad, i ordered some european magazines for 
a research paper that you need sources for "  or some cool EURO Tshirts
or something.

as far as germinating..

Get a DVD case, take out DVD.. soak paper towel ring it out.  
Fold Seeds in the middle of a paper towel.  
Place paper towel, in the DVD/CD case.  
Close case, place on warm object, like your Cable box, stereo.

in 2/3 days.. WHALLLAAA.. germinated seeds..


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 24, 2007)

I HAVE ONE SEED!!! Out of 42 seeds ONE GERMINATED!!! Ok so I don't have any more seeds, because I used them all, but my buddy is always buying more so I'm sure I can try again in a little. The interesting thing is I did a little experiment. I soaked some, didn't soak others. I used tap water for some, used bottled water for others. I've learned quite a bit, so far I know that if the towel is too wet, they aren't gonna make it, they just grow mold. Also, soaking in water from the tap is a bad idea. I'm almost positive it just has too much chlorine and fluoride, and what ever else they put in int, and that all these chemicals actually hurt the seeds.

So I OH so carefully placed the root into the soil root down as it had already made its turn. The seed case was still on it, but I was too scared to do any thing to it. So I put it about a half inch into the soil and very lightly covered it. The soil is nice and dark brown so its not too dry or any thing. I'm going to try to germinate some more seeds with my new found knowledge as soon as I can.

As far as the equipment goes, I wouldn't mind ordering the parts from different sites as its much less likely to draw attention imo from the authorities if you JUST order a bulb, then JUST order the dish etc. I currently have a light plus and a reflector, but it says do not go over 125 watts, so I'm kinda worried it'll catch on fire or some thing if I use a 400watt HID light on it haha. I'm gonna search the web for a little to see what they have, or just head down to a local store to see what they have. 
    One question I have is when is the best time to start light on the plant?? Should I wait till it comes out, or till it has leaves or what?? From what I understand I'm suppose to be lighting 24/7 for the first while if I can help it correct?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 24, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I currently have a light plus and a reflector, but it says do not go over 125 watts, so I'm kinda worried it'll catch on fire or some thing if I use a 400watt HID light on it haha.


 
You must use a ballast that is rated at or above the output of your light. The ballast must be matched to the type of bulb or be switchable.

The fixture must be one that is made for the type of bulb you're using.

Anything other than what I just explained may cause a fire and burn your place to the ground.

Please, learn this stuff the easy way and ask before doing anything with your lights or other electrical items.


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 24, 2007)

ya dude thanks man I'm trying to read up on every thing first, I appreciate all the help from you guys. Especially you StoneyBud, your years of growing wisdom are appreciated. .  So... what exactly do these balasts do??? I looked at them and they just look like weird boxes... Do you plug the lights in to them or some thing?? because i really really don't see what they do... lol


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 25, 2007)

I got my first plant! I planted the seed yesterday about a half inch below dirt. And today it broke out, it still doesn't have any leaves, but it looks like is survived the transplant and its growing. I got a few more seeds, and I'm trying to get the lights going and everything. I'm still not sure if I need some thing between the balast and the light, I'm guessing I need some sort of lamp and reflector. I'm also thinking about one of those grow boxes... We can build it ourselfs so it wont be so bad...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2007)

Ive been watching this thread, and to me (only my observations and my opinion) its som1 taking the pzzzzz, too many things do not add up, this thread is being kept active because the thread starter is keeping it that way


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

2 of my seeds took like a day, then this shiny dark black one took like 3. I started germing 1 of them like 2 days before the other. It's sprouted...  so it's cool.


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 25, 2007)

Naw dude I'm real  I just bought the wrong set up thinking I was set I started germinating, did a bunch of seeds and only got one. Now I got a few more seeds (my buddy smokes and buys a lot of weed and I just took them from his ****) I put them in a cup of water for close to 24 hours, now put them in a paper towel and am trying the two plate thing. So hopefully those will come out too so we can get a few plants going. I just wish I had more time to really do all the research I need.​


----------

